# mp3-Dateien in Homepage spielen lassen



## namiro (31. März 2009)

ich muss hier ein mp3-datei auf eine Homepage einbinden und spielen lassen. 

Habe schon probiert so,

<object data="Planet_21-05-2007_173930.MP3" width="280" height="45"
type="application/x-mplayer2">
          <param name="FileName" value="Planet+21-05-2007+173930.MP3" />
          <param name="autoStart" value="0" />
          <param name="ShowStatusBar" value="0" />
          <param name="showControls" value="1" />
          <param name="volume" value="70" />
          Ihr Browser kann das Objekt leider nicht anzeigen? Um den Radiobeitrag 
          anzuhören, brauchen Sie einen Media-player. </object>

aber nun funktioniert nicht. 

Kann jemand mir helfen?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Maik (31. März 2009)

Hi,

zum einen stimmt hier mit einem der beiden Dateinamen etwas nicht, und zum anderen lautet der MIME-Type für MPEG- / MP3-Dateien audio/x-mpeg:

```
<object data="Planet_21-05-2007_173930.MP3" width="280" height="45"
type="application/x-mplayer2">
<param name="FileName" value="Planet+21-05-2007+173930.MP3" />
```


mfg Maik


----------



## namiro (31. März 2009)

Hi, Maik, 

danke nochmals. Die Seite ist gerettet. 
Aber bei iexplorer kommt player, bei firefox nicht. 
Wie kommt das? und welche Player soll unterladen werden?

Stelle ich so viele frage, sorry.


----------



## Maik (31. März 2009)

Das ist dann eine Frage, ob bzw. welche Plugins im Browser (Firefox) installiert sind.

mfg Maik


----------

